# "pkg_add: can't open dependency file" after pkg_create



## Ben (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,

I set up two systems, both FreeBSD 9.0.

I installed a few ports and ran
`# pkg_create -R -b PACKAGE`

Then I set this server as PACKAGESITE on the target server and ran `# pkg_add PACKAGE`. Now I get this:

```
pkg_add: can't open dependency file '/var/db/pkg/gmp-5.0.5/+REQUIRED_BY'!
dependency registration is incomplete
```
 several times.

What did I do wrong?

Thanks for help.


----------

